# Briggs/Stratton 8HP Snowblower



## ipfnd (Dec 18, 2007)

I apologize up front for my lack of motor knowledge.

I have an approximately 15 year "Montgomery Ward" snowblower with an 8 HP Briggs.Stratton. When I use the machine I always shut the gas off and let it stall. I ran it a week ago for the first time this winter and it started fine. I shut it down as usual. A couple days later, this is New England, it snowed again I started it up. It ran for a while and ran out of gas. I put more (fresh) gas in and started blowing the snow, after a little while (about 20 minutes) it seemed to be "sputtering" a little and the choke had no effect on the sputtering. It shortly stopped working and would not start again. I left it alone over night and noticed that there was gas dripping from it near where the choke switch is which is where I assume the carbarator is? It was fresh gas that I filled it with the last time.

My guess is the carberator is clogged or something based on the gas leaking out?

If you have an idea and time to share it, it would be appreciated.

Frank


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, I am not an expert in this field but have worked on several through the years. My guess, is that the float is stuck with "****" as might be some neighboring componets. I would take the carb apart and clean each and every part (especially the float area) with carb cleaner, then put it back together and see if that solves the issue. 

In the future, do continue to let it run out of gas when you store it, but use something like "Stabil" in your gas for those smaller engines that only are used sporatically. I also highly recommend a step up in the grade of gas you use in those smaller engines. Not regular, but a mid-grade usually is suggested for peak operation.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, probably the float is either stuck or there is dirt lodged between the needle & seat.


----------

